# Replaced FEL hydraulic hose, now loader won't dump



## Mike Schnell (May 4, 2018)

I have a Kubota L3301 (2015) with a LA525 FEL. Recently I had to replace what Kubota refers to "hydraulic hose 5" as rats had chewed through the hose. After replacing the hose, I topped the reservoir with oil (Kubota UDT Super). Now the FEL will only dump about 2 inches before it locks up. I have checked all hydraulic lines and everything is snug and tight, no leaks and no air getting in. I thought that any air that was in the system after a hose replacement would eventually bleed out, but for some reason that's not happening (if the problem is in fact air lock). All other FEL functions work fine. I've tried everything I can think of to force the rams to open but there's no progress at all, even after messing with it for an hour. It just doesn't budge. Any suggestions???


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You said you replaced 2 hoses could you have hooked up new hoses in wrong configuration. Disconnect one of the hoses and put in a bucket. Take one of your old hoses put on end that dose not have a hose and put open hose end in a bucket. Start and operate FEL and see what happens. You might need an other set of hands to hold hoses in bucket. Good luck.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I read you replacing one hose, if this is the case I would remove the new hose and check to see if there is a blockage in it, it is rather odd that changing a hose would give you this problem.

If you have replaced two hoses, then swap one end over if this is possible, does the pump load up when you use the crowd and dump control ??>

As for air in the system, your dump and crowd of the bucket would be like a limp hand, no control what so ever and with full movement.


----------



## Mike Schnell (May 4, 2018)

FredM said:


> I read you replacing one hose, if this is the case I would remove the new hose and check to see if there is a blockage in it, it is rather odd that changing a hose would give you this problem.
> 
> If you have replaced two hoses, then swap one end over if this is possible, does the pump load up when you use the crowd and dump control ??>
> 
> As for air in the system, your dump and crowd of the bucket would be like a limp hand, no control what so ever and with full movement.





FredM said:


> I read you replacing one hose, if this is the case I would remove the new hose and check to see if there is a blockage in it, it is rather odd that changing a hose would give you this problem.
> 
> If you have replaced two hoses, then swap one end over if this is possible, does the pump load up when you use the crowd and dump control ??>
> 
> As for air in the system, your dump and crowd of the bucket would be like a limp hand, no control what so ever and with full movement.


----------



## Mike Schnell (May 4, 2018)

Yes, it's just one hose. I did what dozer966 suggested. I removed one end of the hose in question (at the hydraulic block under the tractor) and placed it in a bucket. Then I took an old hose and screwed it into the block fitting and placed the other end in the bucket as well. When I start the tractor, hydraulic oil flows (in a sputtering fashion) from the control valves up top into the bucket. Nothing comes out of the hose connected to the block underneath. When I move the stick left or right to open or close the loader bucket all oil stops flowing entirely. Again, no oil flows at all out of either hose. Does that make any sense? I can confirm that the new hose is clear since that is the hose that the hydraulic oil flows through when the tractor is started.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Look for an obstruction of broken hose in the loader valve itself.


----------



## Mike Schnell (May 4, 2018)

Here's a video of what's happening with the bucket on my FEL. I thought this might help with the diagnosis.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/8kag4ZEGcB4oRvcD6

Hopefully the link works....


----------



## Mike Schnell (May 4, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Look for an obstruction of broken hose in the loader valve itself.


RC - I'm not really a hydraulic valve guy, so I'm not really sure how I would check this. Any suggestions or resources or videos I might look at to make sure I don't screw things up even more than they already are?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Mike -- does your crowd and dump control valve lever feel sloppy going from side to side or does it feel nice and springy like the raise/lower movement.

I know this shouldn't happen but it may pay you to remove the rubber boot and have a look at the lever connections to the crowd/dump control, the links for this action is connected by a bolt and that bolt came loose on my 4 way control unit.

This is an easy enough check to do and while you have the boot up, check the full throw operation of the dump/crowd lever and see if this is catching in its travels.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do as FredM suggests, and if the hydraulic valve is fully operational, the isolation of the problem will be messy and time consuming. The video makes it appear that the tilt cylinders are hydro-locking or the valve is plugging when attempting to dump the bucket. I would speculate that hose particles are passing down the hose and jamming in the fitting at the valve, or at one of the hoses.

If you are unfamiliar with hydraulics, I suggest you find a mechanic that knows how to bleed the hoses as he checks the system to isolate the problem. It could be as simple as a big oily mess and crap blowing out of the system, or may entail valve disassembly, cleaning, and rebuilding.


----------

